# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  FlashPlugin für Mozilla wo?

## 48.user

Moin,

hab eben ein Mandrake 9.0 frisch installiert. wo bekomme ich das Flashplugin für den Mozilla 1.1 her?

thx ahead  :Wink:

----------


## Roger Wilco

bei Macromedia vielleicht?

----------


## 48.user

ich döspaddel  :Big Grin:  wald --> lauter bäume --> nichts sehen  :Big Grin: 

danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulli Ivens

http://mdkextras.by-a.com/mozilla-fl...-1tex.i586.rpm

----------

